# Chevy SS to Bow at Daytona 500



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Next year’s Daytona 500 will mark the return of the Chevy SS sedan, powered by a V8 engine and sending plenty of torque to the rear wheels.
> 
> The big race will see the Super Sport revealed in production form, while racing versions take to the track in the NASCAR classic.
> 
> ...


Read the full story on the Chevy SS  Debut at AutoGuide.com


----------

